# Canadian Rabbit Rescues



## Leaf

Alberta

Animal Rescue Foundation of Alberta (Calgary) 

City of Calgary Animal Services (Calgary) 



British Columbia



British Columbia SPCA 

Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy

Volunteer Animal Rescue Association (Abbotsford) 

Vancouver City Pound (Vancouver) 

Small Animal Rescue

Capital Regional District Animal Shelter


Mantobia

Winnipeg Humane Society (Winnipeg) 

Nova Scotia

Shelter for Helpless Animals In Distress Tree Animal Shelter (Bridgewater) 

Tender Loving Care Animal Shelter (Digby) 


Ontario


Clarington Pet Connection 

Trails End (Rescue, Rehabilitation, and Retirement for rabbits and farm animals in need)

Friends of Abandoned Pets 

Ontario Rabbits

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/ON79.html

Ontario Humane Society

Rabbit Rescue

Cambridge and District Humane Society (Cambridge) 

Gananoque and District Humane Society (Gananoque) 

Hamilton SPCA (Hamilton) 

Rabbits Galore! (L'Orignal) 

Lanark Animal Welfare Society (Lanark) 

Lakefield Animal Welfare Society (Peterborough County) 

All Heart Pet Rescue (Powassan) 

Sault Ste. Marie Humane Society (Sault Ste. Marie) 

Ontario SPCA Central Region (central) 


Quebec


Animal Rescue Network (Montreal) 

Animals in Distress (Montreal) 

Le Berger Blanc (Montreal) 

Quebec Rabbit Rescue

Frontier Animal Society of Canada (Stanstead) 



Saskatchewan

Regina Humane Society


----------



## ladysown

there's Rebecca's Rabbit Rescue - located London, Ontario.


----------



## CantDutchThis

New Moon Rabbit Rescue located in North Gower just outside of Ottawa Ontario.


----------



## Kipcha

Alberta

Just a note, Calgary Bylaw does not adopt out rabbits.

Against All Odds Rabbit Rescue (Calgary) - http://www.aaorr.com/

Infinite Woofs (Edmonton) - http://www.infinitewoofs.org/

Oops-a-Dazy (Calgary) - http://www.oopsadazy.com/

Cochrane Humane Society (Cochrane) - http://www.cochranehumane.ca/

Calgary Humane Society (Calgary) - https://www.calgaryhumane.ca/

Edmonton Humane Society (Edmonton) - http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/

Red Deer SPCA (Red Deer) - http://www.reddeerspca.com/


----------



## molly

For Quebec, there's the Montreal SPCA https://www.facebook.com/spcaexomtl and Adoption Lapins Sans Abri http://www.adoptionlapinsansabri.com/ 

Le Berger Blanc is a for profit pound that inhumanely euthanizes almost every animal that comes through their door and charges astronomical fees to adopt out cats and dogs that are neither sterilized nor vaccinated. There was a big investigation done by Radio Canada (the French language arm of the CBC) into their practices done in 2011 or 2012, if anyone's interested in more info.

In Toronto, there is also the Toronto Humane Society http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/rabbits.htm and Toronto Animal Services http://www.toronto.ca/animal_services/pet_adoption.htm


----------



## BlackRabbits

Additions for Toronto:

Toronto Animal Services (the city pound). Right now (Aug 2016) they have 13 rabbits up for adoption with about 10 more almost ready to be put up. $40 for a spayed or neutered bunny. http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/adopt-a-pet/small-pets

Toronto Humane Society - this private shelter has an extremely good small animal adoption program. They take in rabbits from all over the country, rehabilitate or foster those who need it, and they also offer low cost veterinary care for rabbits (not surgeries). They have a "meet and greet" for people who already own a rabbit and want to bring it in to meet prospective partners. They also offer bonded pairs for adoption. New owners are given plenty of ongoing advice and written information to take home. $40, spayed/neutered. 
http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=02537729050f0410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


----------

